# Mum 65 .. 8 years civil servant .. can she get a pension?



## can_da (23 Jan 2018)

hi,

My mum is 65

She worked at revenue as a clerical assistant/officer for 8 years and left in 1978 to raise a family.

She got a small lump sum payment when she left.

My dad is 63 and a civil servant.

She just turned 65, just wonder can my mum get a state pension?

She doesn’t think she can .. but I just saw some changes to child care credits are coming soon and just wondering if my Mum could get any pension based on time worked and time raising kids.

Thanks


----------



## Palerider (23 Jan 2018)

Check the contributions record and all be be revealed, visit MyWelfare to request a Contribution Statement. If you do not already have one, you will need to create a MyGovID account online. For this you will be required to provide an email address and some personal information.


----------



## Conan (23 Jan 2018)

Unlikely.
I assume your mother was a Class D contributor and such don’t qualify for any State Pension. When she left service in 1978 (and presumably got a gratuity of some sorts in lieu of any occupational pension).
The changes announced today really effect Class A (private sector) who lost out when they stopped contributing to mind children.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (23 Jan 2018)

Conan said:


> Unlikely.
> I assume your mother was a Class D contributor and such don’t qualify for any State Pension. When she left service in 1978 (and presumably got a gratuity of some sorts in lieu of any occupational pension).
> The changes announced today really effect Class A (private sector) who lost out when they stopped contributing to mind children.



There was a time when the prsi fund was in surplus Back then people paying prsi through payroll  employer and employee seen on average of 15% taken from payroll each week it went up to 19.1% in1982

This is close to one sixth of total payroll which was/is a major cost to employers/employees,

In my own case for almost 50 years I seen on average 15% taken from payroll each week  because I am a PRSI A1 taxpayer only to find the government moved the pension age from 65 to 66 and now I am living on the same amount as someone who never worked or paid PRSI ,

At the present moment it cost 100000 euro to buy 4000 euro worth of a pension for life from 65 over the years the government,

I don,t mind the government paying people who have not paid in for 40 years provided the top up the prsi fund by 300000 euro person they allow in so there is enough to pay the people who seen around one sixth of there payroll taken in PRSI  for 40 years ,
The prsi fund used to be in surplus until other pressure groups were allowed draw there pension from this fund,


----------



## Conan (23 Jan 2018)

I accept the point that the Gov moved the State Pension age to 66 thus creating a gap in payment of 1 year. To modify the impact, the Gov did allow retirees at age 65 to claim Jobseekers Benefit for that 12 months (albeit at a lower rate than State Pension).
The problem is longevity. Average life expectancy for a retiree at 65 is now circa 20 years for a male and circa 24 years for females. With a current State Pension of circa €12,500 pa the capital cost (if you tried to buy such as an Annuity in the open market) would be circa €325,000. If you add on the Adult Dependant addition, that’s another capital value of circa €250,000. 
So for a couple retiring at age 66, the combined State Pension has a capital value of almost €600,000. Longevity is the reason most States are seeking to extend the retirement age. And the costs are only going to get higher.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

Conan said:


> I accept the point that the Gov moved the State Pension age to 66 thus creating a gap in payment of 1 year. To modify the impact, the Gov did allow retirees at age 65 to claim Jobseekers Benefit for that 12 months (albeit at a lower rate than State Pension).
> The problem is longevity. Average life expectancy for a retiree at 65 is now circa 20 years for a male and circa 24 years for females. With a current State Pension of circa €12,500 pa the capital cost (if you tried to buy such as an Annuity in the open market) would be circa €325,000. If you add on the Adult Dependant addition, that’s another capital value of circa €250,000.
> So for a couple retiring at age 66, the combined State Pension has a capital value of almost €600,000. Longevity is the reason most States are seeking to extend the retirement age. And the costs are only going to get higher.


Do you not think it is Bonkers that someone who never was out of work in there life and payed into the system close to 50 years finish up receive 193 per week instead of 232 per week between 65 and 66 ,

The state saved 2028 euro by taking it off the person who seen one sixth of there payroll  go in prsi over there working life only to see the same state hand 600000 euro  worth of a pension to someone who did not Bonkers,

And also back dating it 6 years while taking an extra 2028 off the person who paid in all of there life  Bonkers,

so the save 2028 euro off the person who seen one sixth of the payroll taken in PRSI
and then give  up 600000 worth of a pension to some one who did not out of the prsi fund is Bonkers,

Leo saying he Is looking after the person who got up early in the morning having shortchanged them out of 2028 euro,

Leo is only looking after the people who have the time and money to Lobby him,


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

"Conan, post: 1551421, member: 348"]I accept the point that the Gov moved the State Pension age to 66 thus creating a gap in payment of 1 year. To modify the impact, the Gov did allow retirees at age 65 to claim Jobseekers Benefit for that 12 months (albeit at a lower rate than State Pension).

Very nice of the state after taking one sixth of there payroll in prsi for almost 50 years in fact it was higher I paid the old stamp which was a fixed rate for the first few years I was on low wages it was around 33% then,[/QUOTE]

Good thing you reminder me to thank Leo/ Regina and Paschal  I must pop them a letter in the post straight away thanking them for allowing me to claim Jobseekers benefit seeing it was stopped out of my wages for nearly 50 years and my first claim,


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

It is very mean of the Government who took up to 700% more prsi off people  to put them on a lower pension between 65 and 66 to ensure there will be enough money to pay the same pension rate to people who did not

If Taking a total of 2028 euro in total off people who seen one sixth of there payroll go in prsi Will solve the pension crisis it was very easy to solved,


----------



## POC (24 Jan 2018)

This thread had gone off on a tangent. Back to the OP, is there any chance pension benefits were preserved when your mum left the civil service? Or as Conan said, maybe the lump sum gratuity was in lieu of preserving benefits. Maybe there was no choice at the time.
In 2000, I left a public service post, (Class D PRSI) and had the option to preserve benefits. When I retire, those benefits are worth 1/80 of the current salary for the post, for each year of service.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

POC said:


> This thread had gone off on a tangent. Back to the OP, is there any chance pension benefits were preserved when your mum left the civil service? Or as Conan said, maybe the lump sum gratuity was in lieu of preserving benefits. Maybe there was no choice at the time.
> In 2000, I left a public service post, (Class D PRSI) and had the option to preserve benefits. When I retire, those benefits are worth 1/80 of the current salary for the post, for each year of service.



I think the op mother can buy back the service by paying back what she got along with compound interest Suspect it is set around 8% and need to be done before official retirement date had she had not left service,
The op said mother got paid for her service when she left,


----------



## Purple (24 Jan 2018)

Retired2017, you seem to think that the State should reward work and enterprise and that people who worked all their lives and contributed should be better off when they retire than people who never worked and never contributed. While to many of us that seems like a reasonable position to take it in fact marks you out as an extreme right-wing lunatic who hates the poor and downtrodden. 

Didn't you know that everyone is entitled to the same standard of living and to be given a house without ever being asked to contribute to what they get? 

Didn't you know we live in a rights based society where nobody has any corresponding responsibilities?


Oh, and if you think it's bad now just wait until FF and the Shinners are in power together!


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

Purple said:


> Retired2017, you seem to think that the State should reward work and enterprise and that people who worked all their lives and contributed should be better off when they retire than people who never worked and never contributed. While to many of us that seems like a reasonable position to take it in fact marks you out as an extreme right-wing lunatic who hates the poor and downtrodden.
> 
> Didn't you know that everyone is entitled to the same standard of living and to be given a house without ever being asked to contribute to what they get?
> 
> ...



I always vote down the ballot paper all the way to the end just so the people doing the tally in the counting centre can report back to there party  on any shift in there direction so far the Shinners get my bottom spot,even though I suspect they would not get away with shortchanging us like FF/FG have ,

One of these days I will open a post inviting you and others to join with me in showing them up . FF/FG,
PS

I see yourself and Michael are having a love in wont last long, I know you don't like people taken advantage of you


so you will have to go back to the other crowd who take you for granted  along with taking advantage of you,now don't be looking over at Mary LOOOOOO Stop That,

If you do The others will have to stop taking advantage of you and we cant have that going on Michael and Leo would have to offer you back some of the things the took from you . now we cant have that going on can we,?
Take note you only got one  ? mark


----------



## Purple (24 Jan 2018)

I've taken this thread way off topic so I'll stop posting on it.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

The op should check with revenue is it possible to buy back this service and if so the cost ,I know in some sections/departments you can . I believe you can claim tax back also ,I don't work in the public service  but I know someone who claimed it back  about 10 year ago they got tax back on the Compound interest  part,

your mum needs to apply straight away for a cost of buying back her service if she is still can , I suspect it will cost around 28000 k but she will get around one tenth of final salary and one fifth of final lump sum ,hope it is not two late for her,


----------



## cremeegg (24 Jan 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> One of these days I will open a post inviting you and others to join with me in showing them up . FF/FG,
> PS



When you do please invite my friend jjm to contribute. PRSI and pension unfairness is his favourite topic.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

cremeegg said:


> When you do please invite my friend jjm to contribute. PRSI and pension unfairness is his favourite topic.


I have being following aam for years I sure will , I just checked him out ,DO you know any George Carling RIP sayings,never ?????,

New here how do you move post from one section to another section can you post back and let me know please,



I


----------



## RETIRED2017 (24 Jan 2018)

cremeegg I see another poster posting  about the unfairness of the state pension post no 9 section State Contribution pension ,Will they be able to close the lid on this can of worms ,


----------



## mccoypat94 (15 Feb 2018)

Im not sure if this is the relevant thread to post on however better informed may advise me.

Mum & Dad 65, 63 both directors of a Limited company family business.

Mum a director on paper only and a homemaker for over 35 years , never took a wage from the business or paid a 'stamp', only stamps pre 1980 in previous employment

Father director and self-employed... are either entitled to a state pension of any type?


----------



## Conan (15 Feb 2018)

If your father is paying an A Stamp then he should be entitled to a State Pension at age 66. Your mother is unlikely to get a similar pension, but she may qualify for the Qualified Adult Dependant additional payments (means tested on her income/ assets).


----------



## mccoypat94 (15 Feb 2018)

Conan said:


> If your father is paying an A Stamp then he should be entitled to a State Pension at age 66. Your mother is unlikely to get a similar pension, but she may qualify for the Qualified Adult Dependant additional payments (means tested on her income/ assets).



Is there a state body who can advise me on this?


----------



## Conan (15 Feb 2018)

Go into your local Intreo office or any Citizens Information office. They will help you.


----------

